# Werde ich von Hackern angegriffen?



## dreamdomain (29. Oktober 2017)

Hi Leute,
ich habe mir mal den Sicherheitsverlauf von McAfee Lice Safe angesehen. Alles übersät mit ''verdächtige eingehende Netzwerkverbindung''. Das komische ist, dass es anscheinend im Minuten Takt passiert, auch wenn mein PC aus ist (z.B. in der Nacht). Habe mal ein paar Screenshots für euch gemacht. Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

Edit: habe mal einige IPs zurückverfolgt, die kommen aus den USA


----------



## Saguya (29. Oktober 2017)

Welche Programme laufen im Hintergrund bei dir?


----------



## dreamdomain (29. Oktober 2017)

diese hier.


----------



## rabe08 (29. Oktober 2017)

Vollkommen Normal. Irgendwelche Bot-Netze oder Script-Kiddies fahren dauernd Port-Scans im Internet. Ich würde mir eher Sorgen machen, wenn nichts auf der Leitung los wäre. DAS wäre verdächtig!


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> Alles übersät mit ''verdächtige eingehende Netzwerkverbindung''.



Willkommen im Internet! 

Das Netz ist, man verzeihe den Ausdruck, voll von *********************. Sobald du den Stecker reinsteckst wirst du von alles und jedem attackiert, tausendfach pro Tag.
Der einzige Unterschied zu früher ist bei dir jetzt das du ein Programm hast das es dir anzeigt.


----------



## dreamdomain (29. Oktober 2017)

@rabe08 Meinst du Probleme mit dem Internet? Leider hat unser Internet (Telekom) ständige Einbrüche. Es war schon ein Stufe 2 Techniker da, der konnte nichts feststellen/beheben, außer dass (wie mir schon bekannt war) der Speedtest 10 mb anzeigt ich aber in Wirklichkeit nur 1,1 mb bei einem Download erreiche. Wir wurden auch schon auf ''die neue Technik'' umgestellt, das hat aber nichts bewirkt


----------



## xNeo92x (8. November 2017)

Es kann auch gut sein, dass es die alltägliche Software, Games oder Windows selbst sind. Die Funken heutzutage gerne zu ihrem Hersteller um diverse Infos über Updates oder Werbung zu empfangen. Dabei kann es sein, dass dein McAfee zwar die Verbindung nach außen durchlässt, aber die Antwort vom Server blockiert.


----------



## teachmeluv (8. November 2017)

Wenn ich mir ein kurzes off-topic erlauben darf:

@NRgamer das Wallpaper gefällt mir. Kannst du mir sagen, wo du das her hast?


----------



## xNeo92x (8. November 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein kurzes off-topic erlauben darf:
> 
> @NRgamer das Wallpaper gefällt mir. Kannst du mir sagen, wo du das her hast?



Nature scene made in Unity [3840x2160] : ultrahdwallpapers


----------



## BloodSteam (9. November 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> @rabe08 Meinst du Probleme mit dem Internet? Leider hat unser Internet (Telekom) ständige Einbrüche. Es war schon ein Stufe 2 Techniker da, der konnte nichts feststellen/beheben, außer dass (wie mir schon bekannt war) der Speedtest 10 mb anzeigt ich aber in Wirklichkeit nur 1,1 mb bei einem Download erreiche. Wir wurden auch schon auf ''die neue Technik'' umgestellt, das hat aber nichts bewirkt



10mb = Megabit
10mb/s = Megabyte pro Sekunde

Ich hab eine 109k Leitung bzw 100k aber durch "Hacks" 109k bzw 109mb.
Jedoch kommen bei mir ca 13mb/s an.. wieso? 8bit = 1byte
Also 100/8= <mb/s> download. bzw (Leitung / 8 = download speed)


----------

